# cnc 5 axis post لماكينات اوكوما



## علي مصر للطيران (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو من السادة المهندسين اضافة اي بوست يعمل بدون اي تعديلات على برنامج power mill


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

شكراً لك


----------



## جوزيف رياض (29 يونيو 2012)

المهندس علي يسال علي بوست وليس يضعه 

سوال للمهندس علي هو حضرتك تعرف دكتور عادل الباز جامعه الزقازيق


----------



## ksmksam (7 يوليو 2012)

انا بشتغل عالبرنامج وهندي تصاميم لماكنات الخشب و gcode لماكنت fanuce اذا هذا بيساعدك احكيل بالتحديد شو اللي بدك اياه


----------



## bersto (17 يوليو 2012)

شكرا


----------

